# Any recommendations for flat speaker cable?



## citysoundman (Feb 7, 2011)

I need to run speaker cable to my surrounds, and going under my living room rug with flat cable is an option I'd like to explore. I've never seen or used this cable. Does anyone know if this will work well? I do have two kids and we will be walking over the rug regularly. Here's link to one I found
http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/TRIBSP14F/Tributaries-Cable/Sp14f-Flat-Speaker-Wire-White-14-Awg-Per-Foot/1.html

Does anyone here have experience with flat cable under a rug that gets walked on regularly?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## citysoundman (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's another option I found, but it is 16, not 14 gauge.

http://www.markertek.com/Cables/Bulk-Wire-Cable/Speaker-Wire-Cable-Bulk/TecNec-Cables-Connectors/SP-16FLAT.xhtml


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Works best if you can get it under the carpet pad. If there is no pad, try to route it around the perimeter of the room where it is less likely to get stepped on, or you may still be able to feel it with bare feet.


----------



## citysoundman (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't have a pad - it is an oriental-type rug on wood floor. Maybe going around will be better, I just have to deal with both a bedroom doorway and a sliding glass door...and I'll need to run a subwoofer cable as well....


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I tuck traditional cable under the baseboards to keep it out of the way. I've also gone up and over door frames when needed.


----------



## citysoundman (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. After more careful thinking, going around the room and over the door will be better.

I will need to get wire to my 2 surrounds (speaker wire) and my powered sub (line level). Any advice on which cable(s) to use?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

citysoundman said:


> Thanks for the advice. After more careful thinking, going around the room and over the door will be better.
> 
> I will need to get wire to my 2 surrounds (speaker wire) and my powered sub (line level). Any advice on which cable(s) to use?


If you're thinking about non-flat cable now - and depending on length... 14/16 ga speaker wire from monoprice.com..


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

If you try the flat, Nordost is very nice Cable, the entry priced Cable is still way ahead of anything else you can buy. But flat cable is very delicate a small kink can change the sound dramatically. If you do run with flat you can but "Cable Runners" from Staples or Office Depot. These will work great for doorways etc. When you run the cable under carpet I would suggest going to a local lumber yard and buying o roll of "Builders Paper or Rosin Paper". Rosin Paper is what is placed between the sub floor and a hard wood floor (its $16 a roll) and keeps the floor from chaffing/squeaking. 
Cut a strip approx 12" wide and lay it on the floor first then run the cable over it then the pad/carpet. I would check to be sure the cable does not travel or wear thru. Also a little double stick tape will hold the edges of the carpet to the floor and in place, but you can also use a little on the cable as well..., let the rosin paper float.

Try msshifi.com for new and used cable

Greg


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

21st century goods was the best I could come up with about a year ago when I was researching flat wire.
On another note, I made a "DIY: Hide Wires and cables" thread which shows a few pictures and a couple of techniques on how to hide them...Unfortunately, I didn't post it on this site, so the link is external: [Caper's guide to hiding wires]


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

What's the length of the flat wire from Accessories 4 Less and the TecNec? I see $0.50...but no length? I'm assuming that this is per foot or something like that?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

caper26 said:


> 21st century goods was the best I could come up with about a year ago when I was researching flat wire.
> On another note, I made a "DIY: Hide Wires and cables" thread which shows a few pictures and a couple of techniques on how to hide them...Unfortunately, I didn't post it on this site, so the link is external: [Caper's guide to hiding wires]


That is the stuff i was thinking of, my brother has it run under the path from the entry way of his house with no issues then it's run along the wall, if it's the same stuff he's got it has adhesive on the back so you can run it along the wall and paint or wallpaper over it. It can be a bit of a pain to terminate however.:T


----------

